# Simrad Go9 power cord replacment



## Chilibone99 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am looking for a less expensive Simrad power supply cord replacement for a new Go9 SXE GPS. 
This will be used to connect my home AC-DC inverter to the unit for learning and creating routes, etc.
Any help/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can buy these online for about $20-25


----------



## Chilibone99 (Jun 5, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can buy these online for about $20-25


These are $48-50 from Simrad brand. Do you have a source or website that sells them for less?
Thanks, David


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chilibone99 said:


> These are $48-50 from Simrad brand. Do you have a source or website that sells them for less?
> Thanks, David


Dang I just bought a power cable for a Lowrance and it was $25...Simrad must use gold plated wire shielding!


----------

